# Dewinterization



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, I winterized and now need to de-winterize. Is it just a matter of flushing all the pipes until clear water runs through them? I can handle that!

I am also assuming that I must drain the hot water heater again since I allowed a little antifreeze to run through it as well, correct?

Thanks for any tips!!

Jason


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yah, if you did not bypass the hot water heater, fill and dump that tank a few times using the city water connection (open the pressure release valve!)

When I de-winterize, I take the opportunity to clean out the lines as well. I think about a year ago CJ suggested a cup of bleach in the fresh water tank. Fill the fresh tank with water and 1 cup of bleach, then run all the outlets a for a few minutes, then let it sit for 15 minutes. Dump the fresh tank and add 5 or 6 tablespoons of baking soda to the fresh and fill it up again. Repeat the procedure of running all the outlets for a minutes or two then let it sit for a few minutes. Drain everything again.

I go one more time and fill the fresh tank with fresh water only this time, run the outlets, and drain. Just one final rinse.

I know...130 gallons of water to de-winterize. But that bleach makes the trailer smell so clean, and gets rid of any germs in the fresh water system.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Definitely....sanitize the water system.
Directions are in the owners manual.

It's also a good time for lubing things, fixing things, waxing things....
Change/install new batteries in smoke alarms, CO alarms, clocks, remotes...
Check/clean all filters/ seals...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Touchup paint on the frame (little rust spots show up where you wouldn't imagine them) and any battery maintenance you might need (depends on how you stored the battery).

Roof inspection (cracking in cold areas could be an issue) and a system check (all the appliances, fans, heaters, etc.).

I have one test I do just for myself. I stand outside the camper with all the windows closed and vents closed and smoke a good cigar. Doesn't have a thing to do with dewinterization or camping in general; just an opportunity for a good cigar. Looks real interesting to passers-by who ask what's up and you respond by saying you are just getting your rig in shape for the season and this is one of the standard tests you do. One actually asked if the kind of cigar mattered. Of course it does!

BBB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is a little blurb I wrote last year about cleaning the fresh water tank. It works very well:

"No need to add chlorine to your holding tank, it's already in the city water. However the chlorine will lose it's antiseptic effects in a fairly short period of time. This is why you should dump your fresh water when you get home and keep the tank empty when not in use.

The super-chlorination is a process used when you feel the tank needs to be cleaned. I add about 1 cup of chlorine bleach (clorox) into the empty holding tank then fill with water. When the tank is full turn on each of your faucets until you smell the chlorine then let it sit for at least 5 hours.

When finished drain the tank and refill / flush until you are satisfied it's OK. If you still have a problem with taste or odor you can add 1 whole box of baking soda to the tank then fill and run the faucets as above. Let this sit 24 hours, then drain and flush again. You will be fresh as a spring daisy.







"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like to use the clorine also especially when winterizing. The only thing i do with all the tanks is fill half way and take it for a ride to slosh it around. I made a dump at the house so that helps empty them out.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, CJ...so I was off just a bit:









My post should be modified as follows:

"6 tablespoons" of baking soda should be "whole box."

"15 minutes" should be "5 hours." (bleach stage)

"Few minutes" should be "24 hours." (baking soda stage)

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All of the above and my plans are to check

Electrical connections - make sure they are tight
Water connections - Make sure they are good
Tryout everything - Make sure it all works on shore, propane & battery
Open all vents & windows - Air out the TT
Check for mice - Make sure nobody moved it during the winter
Check Tires - Visual, pressure, and lugs 
Check brakes - adjustment, wear, etc

The question I have is bearings - Anything required other than grease? I know they are EZ bearing, so repacking should not be required.

Thor


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Are the EZ Bearings on the 2003 21rs as well?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Unless they are the sealed neverlube bearings, the axle manufacturer recommends the hubs be pulled and the bearings repacked once a year. I also check the brakes while I have it apart. Using the EZ lube fitting to pump grease into the hubs doesn't replace all the old grease in the hubs, they need to be cleaned and repacked.

Here's a thread on the subject from a while back.

Mike


----------

